# FR: la majorité + accord du verbe (singulier / pluriel)



## pup

Je ne sais pas si le verbe s'accord avec 'majorité' ou 'adolescents' dans ce cas:

"Contrairement à la gande majorité des adolescents qui *veux/veulent* se distancier de leurs parents, ce garçon passe le plus clair de son temps avec sa mère"

Pouvez-vous m'aider avec ce point de grammaire s'il vous plaît?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also:
la majorité + accord singulier / pluriel - forum Français Seulement
FR: la plupart + accord singulier / pluriel
FR: beaucoup + accord singulier / pluriel


----------



## griftoo

Tu choisi l'un ou l'autre selon ton choix du sujet du verbe...


----------



## Maître Capello

griftoo said:


> Tu choisis l'un ou l'autre selon ton choix du sujet du verbe...


Effectivement, les deux sont possibles car le sujet peut être soit _majorité_ soit _adolescents_. Mais dans le cas présent le pluriel est plus logique puisqu'on parle plus tard de _*leurs* parents_ :

_Contrairement à la gande majorité des adolescents qui *veut*/*veulent* se distancier de leurs parents, ce garçon passe le plus clair de son temps avec sa mère._


----------



## Valosh

Most information and material we or our clients supply to you will be of a confidential nature ...

My translation:
La majorité des informations et matériels que nos clients ou nous-mêmes vous fournirons sera/seront (?) à caractère confidentiel ...

I am confused here.. Is it 'la majorité' qui sera or 'des informations et matériels' qui seront??????????

Help!!


----------



## pieanne

Je mettrais "sera"...


----------



## Gb56

Je mettrais 'sera' aussi


----------



## Missrapunzel

Je mettrais "_sera"_ aussi. Le sujet est "_la majorité_".


----------



## floise

Hi Valosh,

    - avec _la majorité_, l'accord est au singulier, avec _la     plupart_, au pluriel:_La majorité *veut* que nous arrêtions ici.
    La plupart en *ont* marre de travailler._source: http://cg.cyberscol.qc.ca/cybergroupe/plume/Secours/accord/accord4.html

So Pieanne is correct.

[...]

Floise

*Moderator note:* a separate discussion about the conjugation of _fournir_ in Valosh's sentence has been transferred to a new thread, here (rule 2).


----------



## Valosh

A huge thank you floise!! French grammar was stored away in some far corner of my brain 20 odd years ago...
I really appreciate your help. Thanks to everyone else also.

[...]


----------



## Maître Capello

Don't be so assertive regarding the agreement with _la majorité_ because both are indeed sound and correct! In fact in the current example it would be better to use the *plural *because we want to stress that *several* pieces of information will be disclosed…

_La majorité des informations […] *seront*…
_
[...]


----------



## floise

Sorry to have sounded assertive (that was not my intention), but I was relaying information that I found and believed to be valid.


Here's another 'rule' that I found concerning 'la majorité' and its agreement with the verb. It allows for latitude in application. It would be in line with Maître Capello's point:

Il faut noter qu'avec _une majorité de..._                le verbe au pluriel est de rigueur. Toutefois, avec le collectif                _la majorité de..._ le verbe se met *généralement* au singulier.
*Une majorité d'experts s'entendent sur cette                question.
              La majorité des experts s'entend sur cette question.

source: *http://www.olf.gouv.qc.ca/ressources/bibliotheque/dictionnaires/faq/128a.html


Thank you for clarifying the issue of why the verb should be _fournirons_. I hope it is clear for everyone.

Floise


----------



## Ziggurat

Maître Capello said:


> Don't be so assertive regarding the agreement with _la majorité_ because both are indeed sound and correct! In fact in the current example it would be better to use the *plural *because we want to stress that *several* pieces of information will be disclosed…
> 
> _La majorité des informations […] *seront*…_



Not necessarily. The general rule is 'Lorsque le nom collectif (_multitude, troupe, majorité_, etc.) est général, c.-à-d. précédé de _le, la, ce, cet, cette_, c'est lui qui exprime l'idée dominante et qui commande l'accord'. Here is an example for you: 'Ce petit *nombre* de personnes acceptées se *montrait* fort mécontent.' 

And, by the way, 'informations' (plural) has yet to be accepted all in French. Some reference books will tell you to use it only in the singular form. In fact, I would say: 'La majorité de l'information et du matériel que nos clients ou nous-mêmes vous fournirons sera...'.

[...]


----------



## Maître Capello

Ziggurat said:


> Not necessarily. The general rule is 'Lorsque le nom collectif (_multitude, troupe, majorité_, etc.) est général, c.-à-d. précédé de _le, la, ce, cet, cette_, c'est lui qui exprime l'idée dominante et qui commande l'accord'.



I know it's not “necessarily” the case and I also know the *general* rule…  By the way please note that I didn't say the singular was wrong; I only said that I thought the plural was more *logical* (at least to me! )…

At any rate, don't you agree that there are cases where the *most logical choice* must prevail, despite the “general rule”, especially when two syntaxes are possible like in the present case? (Note that I'm not saying this is evidence for the plural; I'm only saying that the general rule is not necessarily the one to follow…)



> Here is an example for you: 'Ce petit *nombre* de personnes acceptées se *montrait* fort mécontent.'


Here the *singular* is definitely the best choice since these people form a *group* which speak as one person…



> And, by the way, 'informations' (plural) has yet to be accepted all in French. Some reference books will tell you to use it only in the singular form. In fact, I would say: 'La majorité de l'information et du matériel que nos clients ou nous-mêmes vous fournirons sera...'.


As you wish, but most dictionaries and grammar books fully accept the plural…

[…]


----------



## SilverPetal

Hello everyone!

Would you say "la majorité des gens n'étaient pas instruits"
or "la majorité des gens n'était pas instruite"?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## itka

I definitely prefer the *second *one because the verb has to agree with the subject. But, as often in these cases, this sentence sounds odd, and I assume the majority of french-speakers would avoid such a composition...
We'd try to use a different sentence :
_"Beaucoup de gens, probablement la majorité, n'étaient pas instruits."_
or, at least, use a verb and an adjective in which the feminine cannot be heard !
_"La majorité des gens manquai(en)t d'instruction"..._


----------



## radagasty

itka said:


> I definitely prefer the first one because the verb has to agree with the subject.


 
As far as strict agreement with the subject is concerned, surely the second would be required, since _la majorité_ is grammatically singular. 

[...]


----------



## hiwelcome

l'un ou l'autre se dit: La majorité de...n'était pas instruite
et
l'un ou l'autre se disent: la majorité des gens n'étaient pas


----------



## Nicomon

radagasty said:


> As far as strict agreement with the subject is concerned, surely the second would be required, since _la majorité_ is grammatically singular. [...]


This is what I thought... and unlike itka, I prefer the plural. Although I probably, as suggested, would use a different phrasing.   

Here's a link to a page from « Banque de dépannage lingustique » on the subject 

http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?t1=1&id=1682


----------



## KatieMc

Bonjour à tous,
 
*De nos jours, 1 français sur 3 travaille le dimanche, dont la majorité est les équipes médicales et les forces de l’ordre et personnel pénitentiaire.*
 
J’écris une présentation et je veux savoir si dans le contexte au dessus, est ce je doit ecrire _‘dont la majorité est….’ _Ou _‘dont la majorité sont les équipes ….’_

Merci en avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Après _la majorité de_, tu peux accorder le verbe soit avec _la majorité_ soit avec son complément.

Quoi qu'il en soit, il serait préférable de couper ta phrase en deux.

_De nos jours, un Français sur trois travaille le dimanche. La plupart d'entre eux font partie des équipes médicales, des forces de l'ordre ou du personnel pénitentiaire._


----------



## Temitope

...dont la majorité est. La majorité est un nom singulié.


----------



## Maître Capello

Temitope said:


> ...dont la majorité est. La majorité est un nom singulier.


Certes, mais l'accord sylleptique est également possible !


----------



## Anna-chonger

Punky Zoé said:


> [...]
> Je crois qu'avec "la majorité" on peut aussi bien mettre le singulier que le pluriel:la majorité des Martiniquais est d'origine africaine
> ou
> la majorité des Martiniquais sont d'origine africaine.​


 Ah, pardon, je crois qu'après majorité, on ne peut que mettre le singulier ! 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/majorite
http://www.aidenet.eu/grammaire04c.htm


----------



## Punky Zoé

Anna-chonger said:


> Ah, pardon, je crois qu'après majorité, on ne peut que mettre le singulier !


La règle n'est jamais absolue (ce serait trop simple !  mais cela permet également de ne jamais faire de faute... ): extrait du site "aidenet" :

C - Avec* "la majorité de, la totalité        de"* le verbe se met *généralement* au singulier. (Précédés        de "la") :
*- La majorité *des électeurs s'est        abstenue.
     D - Avec* "une majorité de, une        quantité de, quantité de"* l’accord se fait au        pluriel, avec le complément. (Précédés de "un,        une").


----------



## multae gentes

pup said:


> Contrairement à la gande majorité des adolescents qui *veux/veulent* se distancier de leurs parents, ce garçon passe le plus clair de son temps avec sa mère



Il faut choisir :
- la gande majorité des adolescents qui *veulent* se distancier de leurs parents ...
ou
- la gande majorité des adolescents qui *veut* se distancier de leurs  *ses* parents


----------



## - RG -

Il faut noter ici qu'il y a véritablement deux possibilités, et ce à cause de la présence de "*qui*". "*qui*" peut se référer ou à _majorité_ ou à _adolescents_, dépendamment du sens que l'on veut véhiculer.

(...)la majorité des adolescents qui veut(...) - si l'on veut que le mot _majorité_ soit le sujet du verbe _vouloir_. = la majorité qui veut
(...)la majorité des adolescents qui veulent(...) - si l'on veut que le mot _adolescents_ soit le sujet du verbe _vouloir_. = les adolescents qui veulent
Mais attention! Tout change lorsque l'on enlève "*qui*". Alors, seul le mot _majorité_ , et non pas le mot _adolescents_, a la possibilité d'être le sujet du verbe _vouloir_, ce qui donne...

(...)la _majorité_ des adolescents _veut_(...) = la majorité veut


----------



## Nicomon

- RG - said:


> Mais attention! Tout change lorsque l'on enlève "*qui*". Alors, seul le mot _majorité_ , et non pas le mot _adolescents_, a la possibilité d'être le sujet du verbe _vouloir_, ce qui donne... (...)la _majorité_ des adolescents _veut_(...) = la majorité veut


 Je ne suis pas d'accord. On peut préféfer l'accord au singulier, mais les deux sont corrects, comme le confirment plusieurs posts sur ce fil. 

Je mets ci-après un extrait de la page de la BDL vers laquelle j'ai mis le lien au #18 ... *La majorité, la minorité*


> Le verbe peut également s’accorder au pluriel, avec le complément du nom, si l’on veut insister sur la pluralité, sur le nombre et non pas sur la collectivité, l’ensemble.
> *Exemple :*
> - Dans cette université, la majorité des étudiants sont très *sportifs*.


 Le pluriel me semble plus logique, et dans l'exemple de la BDL, et dans celui des ados qui veulent se distancier de leurs parents. Donc avec ou sans « qui ». 
Si on n'aime pas, il suffit de remplacer _majorité_ par _la plupart_/_presque tous._


----------



## - RG -

Je suis désolé, mais je ne suis pas d'accord. Attention! 'Faut pas tjs croire que la BDL ou la coupole ait raison. Je préfère rester fidèle aux pratiques classiques, enfin, surtout lorsqu'il s'agit d'une discussion portant sur la grammaire, comme la nôtre. Il m'arrive aussi d'assouplir les règles à l'occasion, comme je viens de le faire exprès - 'faut pas, tjs...

la majorité des xxxxxx qui + sing ou plu
la majorité des xxxxxx + tjs sing (jms plu)

idem pour

"un nombre important de xxxxx qui" vs "un nombre important de xxxxx"
"un groupe de xxxxx qui" vs "un groupe de xxxxx"
et ainsi de suite...


----------



## - RG -

Mais on dit, "À 21h00, la plupart seront partis sans avoir dîné." par exemple.


----------



## Nicomon

- RG - said:


> Mais on dit, "À 21h00, la plupart seront partis sans avoir dîné." par exemple.


 C'est ce que je disais... si on n'aime pas « _la majorité + pluriel_ », on n'a qu'à remplacer par « _la plupart / presque tous _».

Je cite Grevisse, sous l'article : _Nom collectif sujet_ (à moins que je ne doive pas m'y fier non plus ) :





> L’accord a lieu avec le complément (accord avec le sens : syllepse du nombre) si l’on a en vue la _pluralité _des être ou des objets dont il s’agit, considérés _individuellement_.
> 
> Il est vain de se demander si le collectif est général ou partitif; l’accord dépend de la pensée de celui qui parle ou qui écrit, ou, pour tout dire, il n’y a pas de règle fixe.
> 
> Tantôt l’accord se fait avec le collectif &shy;– _La majorité des hommes ne _*vit*_ pas autrement._
> Tantôt l’accord se fait avec le complément – _La majorité des demeures _*sont*_ construites à l’image d’un modèle ancien._


 Je continue de penser, comme Maître Capello, que le pluriel est plus logique. 
Je ne dirais pas (pour reprendre l'exemple de la BDL que j'ai cité au #27) : _- Dans cette université la majorité des étudiants est très sportive_. 
Des goûts et des couleurs...


----------



## Chimel

- RG - said:


> Je préfère rester fidèle aux pratiques classiques, enfin, surtout lorsqu'il s'agit d'une discussion portant sur la grammaire, comme la nôtre. Il m'arrive aussi d'assouplir les règles à l'occasion, comme je viens de le faire exprès - 'faut pas, tjs...


Comme tu le dis toi-même, tu *préfères* dans un cas rester fidèle à une règle (dont je ne suis même pas sûr qu'elle soit classique) ou, dans un autre cas ("faut pas tjs"), tu *choisis* de t'en écarter. C'est tout à fait ton droit et il n'y a rien à dire à cela.

Mais aux personnes qui nous interrogent ici, nous ne pouvons que répondre, références à l'appui, que les deux accords sont possibles avec "la majorité" et ses synonymes.


----------

